# We ride out for a loaf of bread.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Loaded a pannier on the tandem and headed to the Yahala Bakery. Turned out the place was only 45 miles away so we added the Van Fleet Trail on the way home.

It was a good route for a tandem, flattish with just enough elevation changes to break things up and give us a change of cadence on the rollies.

Never seen so many turtles. We lost count at about 45 with a few miles left to go.

Good bread but we ordered a pizza for dinner! :thumbsup:

BTW Photos by Miss M (I think she did a darn fine job).


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see any turtles -- just a tortoise.  

Looks like a nice ride and that pizza looks pretty good, too!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

It's good to see you traveling on carpet fiber. Where the heck is the black boat? All I've seen lately is orange.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That pizza looks great! I love health food.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That turtle looks like he's not sure about you.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

mmm Pulltruded Carbon Fiber. nom nom nom


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> ... I love health food.


Me too, I'm gonna double up and have a slice with breakfast! :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> It's good to see you traveling on carpet fiber. *Where the heck is the black boat? *All I've seen lately is orange.


Funny you should mention that....


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=194165


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Funny you should mention that....


I saw that while I was wasting company time in the Lounge earlier today. This one just about says it all about retirement. Nice sky.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Must be some good bread! Second to last shot is a winner.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Somehow, when I saw the thread title, I knew that a loaf of bread would involve a hundred mile round trip.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey! You left your helmet behind.
Oh, that's a Tortise.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm not a herpetologist, but I think those are tortoises. Still, very cool ride pictures. I look forward to getting our tandem out in the spring.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe it was a shaved porcupine?


----------

